
A Physics-Based Coronavirus Infection Risk Estimator for Leaving the House - arikr
https://medium.com/swlh/so-youre-going-outside-a-physics-based-coronavirus-infection-risk-estimator-for-leaving-the-house-d7dcae2746c0
======
arikr
It's pretty high quality! I wish it was a bit more user friendly / lay-person
friendly, but still good info.

